# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  أوراق يومية بحروف عاميه

## صفحات العمر

كل يوم هنقول ونكتب 
سطر واحد 
ولا أكتر 
مش مهم 
الأهم تخلى حرفك 
يعكس المكتوب ف روحك
واللى حرك نبض قلبك
والأهم
تبقى شاعر بيه بجد
ضحكتة
صوتة 
بُكاه
لما بيزيد الألم
دوس يا شاعر ع القلم 
أكتب وقول

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*فكره جميله*

*هتساعدنى نخرج مخزونا الحرفى والحسى*

*أنشالله أقدر أشارك*

*ويسعدنى ذلك*



*تحياتى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

وبنعــاود 
على صوت الحروف نرسم 
مكان للحلم 
مع رجفة حنين المشتاقين ..
نتــلم
نصوغ احساس حكاوينا 
كلام شاعر..
 بتفس الهم

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *فكره جميله* 
> *هتساعدنى نخرج مخزونا الحرفى والحسى* 
> *أنشالله أقدر أشارك* 
> *ويسعدنى ذلك* 
> *تحياتى*


 
من القلب أشكرك بنت مصرية 
وسعيد جدا بأن تكونى أول الماثلين هُنا 
وسنبقى بأنتظار تدوين حرفك لاوراقه العاميه 
أسعدك الله ودمتِ برقى وصدق
تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

ومتفقين كمان تانى 
يعود اللى اتسلب منّا
يعود اللحن إنسانى 
ووقت ما أعوز ضيا روحك
يونس غربة قتلانى
بدون ما أنده 
تكـون .. وأكون 
أنا التـانى 
ومتفقين مع المعنى 
ف قلب بياضه يجـ معنا 
ونسمعله ويسمعنا 
بلا أنويه ومعانده
عشان أصل اللى بيهمك 
ف حبل الوصل .. 
بكـانى

----------


## صفحات العمر

مسا العصافير
وبوح الحرف والـ معنى اللى ..
من غير ريش وقـادر ..
إنه برضه يطير
ويوصل ..
فى براح الفكرة والمضمون
ويكشف سر ها الـ مكنون 
عشان شاعر 
وإحساسه الحقيقه حرير

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

كل ما أقول خلاص /وقفة 
وفى بعدك بتبقى كلمتى واقفة 
من فكرة طالعة من دماغ ناشفة 
و أقول خان والغدر مالوش رحمة 
يضيع كله وبسماع صوتك تنتهى الأزمة

أقولك بعت 
تقول ما اقدرش دا انتى الروح 
أقول قلبي 
في غيابك بكى /وبات مجروح
ترد تقول 
كل اللى يرضى حبيبي له مسموح
وكلمة فى حرف 
ألاقيني بين أياديك 
ودمع العين فى لحظة صبح ممسوح
وافتكر أولنا 
وأنا اللى قطعت الوعد 
هاتحملك وكل رضايا لك ممنوح
ومعنى الزعل 
من قاموسي هيختفى و يكون ممسوح



رائعة الفكرة يا أستاذى وحقاً محفزة جدا ومشجعة 
دمت لنا مبتكرا مبدعا

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

:BRAWA: ومن تانى
بنسمعلك ونرجعلك
ما أهو انت 
الاصل والمعنى
وفى غيابك
مافيش فى الدنيا
ولا نغمة

الله عليك  يااستاذى فكرتك جميلة جدا
وربنا يقدرنى بالتواصل مع شاعر بمكانة حضرتك
ارجو ان تقبل مرورى
تلميذتك / سمر  :hey:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> كل ما أقول خلاص / وقفة 
> 
> وفى بعدك بتبقى كلمتى واقفة 
> من فكرة طالعة من دماغ ناشفة 
> و أقول خان والغدر مالوش رحمة 
> يضيع كله وبسماع صوتك تنتهى الأزمة 
> أقولك بعت 
> تقول ما اقدرش دا انتى الروح 
> أقول قلبي 
> ...


أدامك الله بكل الخير والسعادة جميلة 
الأروع مرورك وبوحك الشفيف 
حفظك الله ودمتِ أسما على مسمى 
تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ومن تانى
> بنسمعلك ونرجعلك
> ما أهو انت 
> الاصل والمعنى
> وفى غيابك
> مافيش فى الدنيا
> ولا نغمة





صباح تانى 
بيكتب فى حروف وسطور 
كلام طالع من القلب اللى طول عمره 
لا بيجافى ولا بيجرح 
بيفرح لو تكون لسه 
قلوبنا فاتحه طاقة نور 
وماشيه فيها مش خايفه 
عشان شايفه 
اللى كان عنها ف يوم مستور
بتشرب مية العفة 
وتتنفس عبير الصدق وتقوله 
بقلب جسور  

 :hey: 

أسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير سمر 
ودام عزفك الرائع وحضورك المتميز

----------


## صفحات العمر

أجمل حب إننا نتلاقى
جوهر نبض قلوب مشتاقه
وقت الجرح نكون ترياق
وقت الفرح نكون أضواء
وقت الازمه نبان بنيان
نقدر نحمى أساس البيت
أجمل حب يا حرف الحب
إن ضميرنا يكون إنسان

----------


## سمـاء

عصفورة صحيتنى الصبح وياها

وفوق جناحها خدتنى

عند السحاب وديتنى

والشمس دفيتنى

ياترى ده حلم.. ولا بجد سامعاها

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا شذى عطر المحبه
يا عبير الياسمين
زيد ف حُسنك حبه حبه
واملا بالفرح السنين
وزّع البسمات غناوى
عدى فوق جسر الحنين
تلقى عطر الصدق جاوى
فى القلوب الطيبين
اللى وياهم حياتنا
تبقى جنة مخلصين

----------


## صفحات العمر

لوهتكون نفسك راح تفهم 
حالة جنس البنى أدمين
أصلك منهم
مهما بعدت بنفسك عنهم 
أصلك طين
حتى إن قلت بكل بجاحه
مش عارف بتكلم مين ؟ !!!
درجاتك أعلى من اللازم 
رغم غبوتك عامل حازم
عمال تعلا وتعلا وتعلا 
بس إسمحلى ..
بتعلا لفين ؟
لوهتكون نفسك راح تفهم 
حالة جنس البنى أدمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

اعذر مين يا جدع أنت ...
وأعديها إزاى
أستنى 
خليك وياى
راح أجيب الراكية والبراد
وأعملك شاى 
الزمن الطيب لسة بخير 
والظرف اهو ظرف وهيعدى 
والحِـزن بطلة وشة الشين
عارفه لا هيجيب ..
ولا يودى
أنا بس الشاغل فكرى / الجاى 
أستنى ..
خابك وياى 
راح أجيب الراكية والبراد
واعملك شاى 
إمبارح كنت ف قلب الحلم
حسيت نبضاته بتتألم
لا هو عارف يفهم أفعالنا 
ولا قادر يحكى ويتكلم 
تاهت خطاوينا عن المقصود
هل هو الحلم جفانا خلاص
ولا الإخلاص / أصبح نساى 
استنى..
خليك وياى
راح اجيب الراكية والبراد
واعملك ..
أجدع واحد شاى

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_فكرة رائعه استاذنا_

_مساحة خالية لنصب بها دواخلنا المكبوتة_

_تسجيل حضور_ 

_ولى عودة استاذى_

__

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_حاولت كتير انسى هواك_

_وابعد بعيد هناك وانساك_

_لكن قلبى كان وياك_

_دايماً سايبنى وعايش معاك_

_ملحقش اقول انا همشى_

_يخاصمنى وميكملشى_

_معايا الكلام_

_اقوله لازم انا ابعد_

_يقول وانا كمان بوعد_

_هزيد الملام_

_وهخليكى ع البعد تندمى_

_وطول ليلك تحلمى_


_يرجع الوئام_

----------


## صفحات العمر

> _فكرة رائعه استاذنا_
> 
> _مساحة خالية لنصب بها دواخلنا المكبوتة_ 
> _تسجيل حضور_  
> _ولى عودة استاذى_ 
> 
> __


 مرحبا بك عبرات 
بأوراقك العامية 
وتدويناتك الشفيفه 
لك خالص تقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

لحظه ...
وكتبت إسمها على إسمنا
عزفت على وتر الحنين 
ودندنت حبة غنا 
لحظة بزوغ الحِس فى نبض الكلام
مش 1000 عام
وحتى 100 مليون سنه
لحظة ما ترصدنا الحقايق
وتِْكز بسنانها قوى
على ضعفنا

----------


## ضياء الدين علي

غرق الكلام ف الفم 
وانتصر السكات
يا عطشانين للحلم
الحلم مات

----------


## صفحات العمر

مِـسا الكلمه اللى عمرانه .. 
بإحساسك 
وفرحانه .. بإخلاصك 
وراسمه وشك الطيب 
ملامح سطر كراسك
حبيب قلبى ..
مِساك عنبر وعود جاوى
وحرف بخطك المعروف 
حكاياتك وصفحاتك
رسايل شعر ..
تتحدى اللى مش مألوف
بنقرا اللى انكتب فيها 
بدون ما نفتح المظروف

----------


## عايده العشرى

ياشعر اصبح ترف قوافيك  بقت عاصيه والقلب لما نزف لقى الحروف ناسيه ياشعر وانت اللى فاضل هنعيش عشانك نناضل وبجملة اللى حاصل ماهى كل دنيانا قاسيه

----------


## سمـاء

بنتى

بوسة من غير سبب
من بنتى على خدى
لونت ليلى 
بلون وردى
مليانة حنية
بطريقة عفوية
قلبى زعق م الفرحة
"مين أدى؟"
زى الندى ع الورد
والفجر بيعدى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياشعر اصبح ترف 
> 
> قوافيك بقت عاصيه
> 
> والقلب لما نزف
> 
> لقى الحروف ناسيه 
> 
> ياشعر وانت اللى فاضل
> ...


شكلك كده ..
حرفك لبط 
عمال يدور ع اللى ضايع مننا 
آآآه مننـــا
مهو تركنا ..
للسوس ينخور ف العيدان 
أكبر غلط

----------


## صفحات العمر

أبنى .. مصطفى  
 
ياعود خضـار دنيتى 
وبراحى لو بتضيق 
بشوف هدوء خطوتك 
على صدر نفس الطريق
ألمحنى عيل شقى 
ضحك النهار ونداه
عمره ماتاه اللى قلبه
بالمحبة برىء

----------


## عايده العشرى

> شكلك كده ..
> حرفك لبط 
> عمال يدور ع اللى ضايع مننا 
> آآآه مننـــا
> مهو تركنا ..
> للسوس ينخور ف العيدان 
> أكبر غلط


 يانهار واعر

منك شاعر

وطبيب ماهر

قادر يوضع ايده بمشرط

ويحلل للداء ويفنّط

اسبابه

لكن تبقى اكيد واد شاطر

لوتقدر توصف لى علاجه

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_نفسى اموت نفسى افوت__ 

__كل الدنيا ورايا__

__نفسى انسى اللى__فات__

__وانسى ايامى__الجايا__

__نفسى اعيش__لوحدى__

__ومحدش يبقا__معايا__

__نفسى امشى__بعيد__

__ولا حد يسال ايه__جوايا__

__نفسى الاقى__نفسى__


__نفسى اعرف لحيرتى__نهاية_

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يانهار واعر
> 
> منك شاعر
> وطبيب ماهر
> قادر يوضع ايده بمشرط
> ويحلل للداء ويفنّط
> اسبابه
> لكن تبقى اكيد واد شاطر 
> لوتقدر توصف لى علاجه


*سفر وحنين*
*ورحلة كوّن* 
*ف كوّن متاهات*
*جميله الروح وحتى الطين* 
*وشينه الغربه لو ف الذات*

----------


## عَبَرَاتٌ هائمة

_نفسى اموت نفسى افوت_

_كل الدنيا ورايا_ 
_نفسى انسى اللى_ _فات_ 
_وانسى ايامى_ _الجايا_ 
_نفسى اعيش_ _لوحدى_ 
_ومحدش يبقا_ _معايا_ 
_نفسى امشى_ _بعيد_ 
_ولا حد يسال ايه_ _جوايا_ 
_نفسى الاقى_ _نفسى_ 





_نفسى اعرف لحيرتى_ _نهاية_

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا مسا الجمال يا عرب 
دا دمنا واحد
وصوت أدان الجوامع
كما عندنا .. واحد
يالا نزور أهلنا 
مهو همنا واحد

----------


## صفحات العمر

أنا ماقدرش أتحدى بجد
ولا مكتوب على قلبى الشاعر
يكره حد 
إنما هيا سطور وجعانى 
كتب الحرف بخوف تفاصيلها 
وبعتهالى ف ظرف ..
زمــانى
كان ياماكان ..
يا تاريخ إنسانى 
مش راح اصدّق إنك حى 
لو مش هتلامس وجــدانى 
واتنفس روحك وأطمن 
إنك آآآه 
مش واحد تانى

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا بنت الإيه يا جنيه 
يا ساكنه ف قلب نبضاتى
وشايفه .. ميه على ميه 
مداكى ..
كل محيطاتى 

بس مش هترجى قلبك 
لجل ما يقول الحقيقة 
مش بحبك ..
أيوه / جايز
بس لو غاب عنى طيفك ..
لو دقيقه
ببقى عايز 
أكتبك كل الغناوى 
واســمعك كل الحكاوى 
حتى شُــــــوفى 
برضه غاوى 
يلمحك عنوان وأرض
مش بحبك؟
يعنى / فرض
بس مش مفروض أسلم لحظة بيه
وأسألى المكتوب ف دمعاية البنفسج
اللى طاله من عنيه
مش بحبك ..
عارفه ليه
اصل دى الكلمايه أصغر 
م اللى مكتوب جوه روحى 
واللى عاش مستنى ديما 
إنك انتِ تكمليه

----------


## صفحات العمر

على مد شوف قلبك جمـال
يا مسا الجمال .. ياعم
وحشتنا والله طلتك
ومحبتك ف الدم
يا مسا الجمال والحروف
وعمنا حداد
وسعد باشا 
وناصر 
وكل كل..
الولاد
يا مسا الجمال ياحروف 
*غنيوة مصرية* 
كتب حروفها جاهين
إيمان وحرية
وعملــ لها بالضيا 
من قلبه سيد / حجاب
عاشقين ترابها يا خِـــى
وف حضنها أغراب

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحياه مليانه ناس 
القُريّب ...
والبعيد 
واللى طيب 
بس أحياناً / عـــنيد 
والمعايـــا ومش معايه
واللى عشقت خطوته 
درب الهدايه
واللى جمر الصدق
لسوّع إحتماله
بس جمر الدنيا ..
هيّن !
واللى قلبه 
من عصارة حب..
ليّنْ
واللى ذنبه
كل ذنبه 
إنه وقت الأه ..
يـبــيّـن

----------


## صفحات العمر

لملمى نبضات وريدى 
نبضة نبضة
شبّـكى إيدك ف إيدى 
وفكِ قيدى
بلمسة واحدة
هتلاقيكى نور وجودى 
وهتلاقينى 
شمعة قايدة
قفّــلى باب الكلام 
واسمعى من غير ماقول
بالغى جدا ف السكات
وأهمسى ..
للنسميات 
رح تكون بــينا ..
الرسول 
دا اللى باقى 
باقى باقى 
ورد عاش العمر رافض 
للذبول

----------


## صفحات العمر

*عجيب وصفك يا دى الشاعر*
*عجيب ..* 
*نهر الحنين جواك*
*عجيب صوتك*
*يجاوب عننا دوغرى*
*مهوش معوووج*
*ويمكن حتى مش مُـغرى*
*لكين دوغرى*
*كانه يا ضى عين الحرف* 
*لمشاعرى*
*دوا موصوف*
*كلام واضح وع المشكوف*
*بيبعت الف الف وليد*
*ويحلم فجر ليلة عيد*
*ويرسم للتاريخ روحه*
*ضمير إنسان*
*ف قلبه الف ميت شاعر*
*عشان شاعر*
*برمانة ميزان قلبه*
*بشكل فريد*
*وآه يا غنوتى التايهه*
*وآآآه يا وجعى لما تزيد*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أنا ليا مزاج
اكتبنى براح
جواه اتمشى
لبعيد لبعيد
وما احسش خالص
بما جه 
وما راح 
مش لازمن ابدا 
إن انا اتعشى
اللزمن فعلا 
انا انا ارتاح
اصلى بمزاج 
طاير بجناح 
على عنقود ضى 
تتعلق روحى 
على فرع آمان
اسمع 
وتبوحى 
فيدوب دوبان 
همك
وجروحى

----------


## صفحات العمر

وآآآآآه يا شعر .. 
يا مشاعر قلوب الناس
يا مين قال ان انا شاعر 
بعطش المعنى للاحساس
بحبك من صميم قلبى 
ضمير؟
ممكن
مصير ؟
جايز
ومش ممكن 
ومش عاوز 
اكون نفسى 
بدونك .. 
يا قمر وناس

----------


## سمـاء

ومن تانى 

ينط الحرف جنب الحرف

ويرقص رقصة علشانى

ويهمس غنوة ف ودانى

ويترجانى أكتبها

مادام الفرحة مليانى

----------


## الجنوبي ..

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صفحات العمر
					




كل يوم هنقول ونكتب 
سطر واحد 
ولا أكتر 
مش مهم 
الأهم تخلى حرفك 
يعكس المكتوب ف روحك
واللى حرك نبض قلبك
والأهم
تبقى شاعر بيه بجد
ضحكتة
صوتة 
بُكاه
لما بيزيد الألم
دوس يا شاعر ع القلم 
أكتب وقول


الله عليك الله يامحمد بيه ..أرجو أن تراسلني عبر إيميلي الخاص لمزيد من التعارف*

----------


## الجنوبي ..

*لملمى نبضات وريدى
نبضة نبضة
شبّـكى إيدك ف إيدى
وفكِ قيدى
بلمسة واحدة

عليك صور روعه ..
تحياتي*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ومن تانى  
> ينط الحرف جنب الحرف 
> ويرقص رقصة علشانى 
> ويهمس غنوة ف ودانى 
> ويترجانى أكتبها 
> مادام الفرحة مليانى


 






*جمال المعنى بياخدنا*
_نتوه جواه ولا ندراش_
_بغير حبة امل فينا_
_تكفينا_ 
_وعزم بيحتوى قلوبنا_
_يخلينا_
_مبنخافشى من الاحراش_
_وصدق القول بيحمينا_
_ندوب وياه_
_يدوب فينا_
_عشانه نعيش ونتحمل_
_وبيه الدنيا تتجمل_
_ينور خطونا بضياه_

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الله عليك الله يامحمد بيه ..أرجو أن تراسلني عبر إيميلي الخاص لمزيد من التعارف*


 
أسعدك الله أخى الحبيب الجنوبى 
أشكرك على ذوقك الراقِ مشاعرك الطيبة 
ويشرفنى بالطبع التواصل معك 
محبتى وتقديرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

*سفر وحنين
ورحلة كوّن 
ف كوّن متاهات
جميله الروح 
وحتى الطين 
وشينه الغربه لو ف الذات*

----------


## سمـاء

ومن تانى

ألاقى الحرف يتنفس ف حض الناى

ويتسامر مع الاوتار

ما تفرق ليل ده ولا نهار

مزيكا مصحبانى

لدنيا الفرح واخدانى

وانا طايرة ومش عارفة بطير ازاى

غير ان الحرف ليه جناحات... 

وشايلانى...

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*ومن تانى*

*الاقى الغربه حضنانى*

*ومهما بعدت ولا حاولت* 
*الاقيها وسط الكون محوطانى*

*وأدخل وسط الزحام*

*عشان انسى الامى*

*الاقيها جايه أدامى*

*فصحوى وفمنامى*

*تقولى ملازماك وعمرى فى يوم مهسلاكى*




*محاوله للكتابه بالعاميه*
*اتمنى ان ترقى لمستوى كتاباتكم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

ولسه الحلم جوايا بنفس الشكل
والــــطابع
فصوص متشرخه حكايات
حنين طابع
على ركن القليب روحك ! 
بزرقة لازورد الحلم 
وبرجفة حروف بوحك 
وف الـ تنين دليل قاطع 
على إنك ف محراب الشعور ناسِك 
وخايف ع اللى باقى ف قلب إحساسك
وبترصرص فصوص ماسك 
نقط وحروف

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ومن تانى 
> ألاقى الحرف يتنفس ف حض الناى 
> ويتسامر مع الاوتار 
> ما تفرق ليل ده ولا نهار 
> مزيكا مصحبانى 
> لدنيا الفرح واخدانى 
> وانا طايرة ومش عارفة بطير ازاى 
> غير ان الحرف ليه جناحات...  
> وشايلانى...


 




 
ومن تانى 
على جسر البراح الحلم له طلة 
ترد الروح 
وحرف الصدق 
لويتنفس المعنى 
يسمعنا ..
هديل البوح
ومن تانى 
يا موج البحر انا طاير 
هروح مطرح ..
ما قلبى يروح

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ومن تانى* 
> *الاقى الغربه حضنانى* 
> *ومهما بعدت ولا حاولت* 
> *الاقيها وسط الكون محوطانى* 
> *وأدخل وسط الزحام* 
> *عشان انسى الامى* 
> *الاقيها جايه أدامى* 
> *فصحوى وفمنامى* 
> *تقولى ملازماك وعمرى فى يوم مهسلاكى* 
> ...


من غير تهميش
اهى دى الاحوال 
ولا كانش محال
إنك يا بنفسج تتبسم
والشوك ف إيديك
لــكنى هاعيش 
مع أصغر برعم طالع لسة من التكوين 
مع ضحكة صبح ف عز نهار البنى أدمين
من غير تلوين 
أنا عاوز أعيش

بنوته مصريه 
مرحبا بكِ وبأوراقك العامية  
وحرفك الشفيف 
تقديرى وأحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

ف عز الليل
خيوط الضى تتجمع ف توب واحد
وتلمح من بعيد حلمك
تلاقى القلب يتاخد
يخف من الكتاف حملك
تطير بيك الامانى طير
وتتعلق ف فرع اللهفه 
وتعافر
وبتسافر ف اوصالك
بريق نجمايا سهرانه
تزيح همك
وتغسل بالضيا روحك
تخفف بابتسامتها
محطات الوجع جواك

----------


## صفحات العمر

من بين تباريح الالم ..
خرج الكلام موجوع
نفض جبينه من عطش
وهز وياه الف جوع
لكنه ف الاخر ملك
رفض الخنوع
هِز المشاعر هِزها
وإشهِر حسامك يا بطل
خليك جسور
كسر حيطان العتمه
ف دروب الحيارى الطيبين
أنا نفسى أحسك 
مره واحده ياأخـى .. 
منتاش حزين
وتزيح صخور همك .. 
يا همك يا جدع
مش راضى يهدى ويستكين

----------


## الشحرورة

*فى عز الليل
وقلوب صافية بتتعانق
ولا تعرف مرة تتخانق
بود وشوق بتتسابق
وفرحة مشتاقة لجواهم
ودندنة بتغنى وياهم
فى عز الليل
النسمة دايما صافية
ومشاعرنا حلوة ودافيه
أصل القلب لما يحب
بود وشوق يجرى ويتسابق
فى عز الليل

أستاذى القدير المايسترو
الفنان الأنسان 
محمد سعيد

الف شكر لمساحة البياض هنا
وروعة البوح بين شطوط العامية الرائعة
وراجعة تانى وتانى
اسمح لحروفى وكلامى يجاوروا الجمال هنا

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *فى عز الليل*
> *وقلوب صافية بتتعانق*
> *ولا تعرف مرة تتخانق*
> *بود وشوق بتتسابق*
> *وفرحة مشتاقة لجواهم*
> *ودندنة بتغنى وياهم*
> *فى عز الليل*
> *النسمة دايما صافية*
> *ومشاعرنا حلوة ودافيه*
> ...







ف عِز الليل
قمر سهران
ونجم يوشوش النسمات 
وأنا والفرحة نتسامر
تاخدنا اللحظه ف مداها 
على جناح الهوا ..
نسـافر
ما نشعر قد إيه م الوقت 
عدا وفات
ف ليلة لكتمال الله 
عقود الضى شىء ساحر
نخبى حلمنا فيها
فتتبسم
بطيب خاطر

----------


## صفحات العمر

من أول السطر ...
إللى أدمن دمعيات الحرف 
وضجيج خطوته
وعند أخرنقطه شيبت الكلام
لسانى بعشق ضمته
وبحس جداً كسرته
وسكونه فى لحظة ملام
ولسه فيّا ...
ألف مليون ألف صوت
مشتهى طعم الغُنــا
أما موتى .. ف السكوت

----------


## عايده العشرى

> من أول السطر ...
> إللى أدمن دمعيات الحرف 
> وضجيج خطوته
> وعند أخرنقطه شيبت الكلام
> لسانى بعشق ضمته
> وبحس جداً كسرته
> وسكونه فى لحظة ملام
> ولسه فيّا ...
> ألف مليون ألف صوت
> ...


من اول السطر:



يااااه...لو الزمن يرجع بى تانى والسنين 
كان اكيد... 
أيه اكيد؟؟؟ 
ليه أكيد...؟ 
مابقاش خلاص فيه شئ اكيد 
لامُقدمات بتؤدى حتما للنتايج 
ولافيش خلاص متواليات 

فجرى اللى غاب 
وانا باجرى واتجمّع ...سحاب 
وانزل ندى 
علشان خدود الفل 
تبقى مورّده 
يتململ الفل كده 
قدام خيوط الشمس 
ينفضنى...واغيب 
تحت التراب

----------


## صفحات العمر

> من اول السطر:
> 
> يااااه...لو الزمن يرجع بى تانى والسنين 
> كان اكيد... 
> أيه اكيد؟؟؟ 
> ليه أكيد...؟ 
> مابقاش خلاص فيه شئ اكيد 
> لامُقدمات بتؤدى حتما للنتايج 
> ولافيش خلاص متواليات 
> ...








وعلـ ـشان الأكيد شَـ طْـبْ
وخطوات عمرانا ... ماشين 
مابين لفحة حنين .. تغلب
ولمعة دمعة عـ النينين 
مفيش منها ولا مهرب
وبرضك .. 
للبراح شايفين 
وعاشقين الحياه جدا
وحرف الشعر لمـا يطير
بلا جناحـين
دى حبات الندى المرشوشه ..
على صوتك 
بتطرح ع التراب بساتين

----------


## صفحات العمر

في عز الليل ونـا وانت..
واصحابناكدا قاعدين
تقولشى يا حاج ..
جات صاعقه !!!
او اتهبلو الـ بنى أدمين
فقمت اسأل ..
يا ناس فيه إيه؟
خلاص الفكره لقيتوها
وهنصلى العشا فى القدس
خلاص هتثور وتتمرد
صوانى العدس
خلاص وخلاص
لحد خلاص
ما عاد عارف
لنفسه خلاص!!
!
!
!
لقيت واحد من الماره
بيقولى خلاص
بقينا ميه على ميه
وخدنا ميداليه خسرانه
ف شبه بطوله عالميه

----------


## وجدى محمود

> كل يوم هنقول ونكتب 
> سطر واحد 
> ولا أكتر 
> مش مهم 
> الأهم تخلى حرفك 
> يعكس المكتوب ف روحك
> واللى حرك نبض قلبك
> والأهم
> تبقى شاعر بيه بجد
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحبيب*

*الرائع الأستاذ*

*محمد السعيد*


*الله عليها فكره*

*أجمل مافيها دعوتها للتواصل*

*من الجميع*

*وأنا حأقترح على حضرتك*

*عقاب بالفلكه*

*للى يغيب*

*ههههههههههههههه*

*.......................*

*تعيش وتتعلم ياقلبى الأدب*

*تعيش وتتربى على غدر الصحاب*

*تعيش وتاخد غيرها وتشوف العجب*

*وتشوف ضماير عينها غلفها التراب*

*مودتى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *الحبيب* 
> *الرائع الأستاذ* 
> *محمد السعيد* 
> 
> *الله عليها فكره* 
> *أجمل مافيها دعوتها للتواصل* 
> *من الجميع* 
> *وأنا حأقترح على حضرتك* 
> ...


أسعد الله اوقاتك بالخير اخى الحبيب وجدى
الأوراق دى يا جميل للشعر 
والحروف
واللى يغيب 
ديما عذرة معاه
فلكة ايه بس يا حاج 
هههههههههههههههههه
صباح الفل

----------


## صفحات العمر

بذمة ذبذبات خوفك
ولامعة ..
دمعتين شـــوفك
وتفـانين ..
حرفك الـ بـكاش !
منا مصدق خرابيطك
وحتى إن كانله جى / ولا جاش
أو أتغطّس ..
فى محيطات الوجع يامـــا
حسب تعبيرك الماسخ
وأكتره باش
هيبقى منه باقى أكيد
هيبقى بكل مكنونه
كما نونو
أتولد لحظة ..
هلال العيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

من الأول من الاخر 
يا ريت يا صاحبى تتاخر 
وتسمع كلمتين منى 
لأن ملامح الغضبه 
على وش الحروف بيبان
وهمك اللى لُـه لزمة
أوانه الآن
وحرفك الـ قوى حزنان
متستغربش طمـنى !
لان التوهه ف دروب السكات ..
شــينه
ودعوة حرفك المهموم
يا شاعر أضعف الإيمان

----------


## صفحات العمر

تحاليل المشاعر علم ..
مش مرصودة أدواته 
لكن جوه القلوب الصادقه منقوشه 
حكاياته
وفوق برعم بنفسج ..
لساه ع النهار باصص
بنلمح بعض دمعاته
وآآآه ...
من قلبك الشاعر 
إذا قرّب بأحساسه 
وحاول فك شفراته

----------


## سمـاء

وشفراته ف نبض القلب مفتاحها

مافيش غيره يفسرها ويشرحها

وحتى ان كان معاه حابس

مشاعره واللى بيه حاسس

ورا أبواب من الحكمة

مخبى وراها 100 كلمة

وواقف ع البيبان حارس

هيجى الشعر بحروفه ويفتحها

وفوق خد البنفسج بسمة... يلمحها

----------


## حسام ابو غالي

من زمان والواحد نفسه يقرا حاجه حلوه 
الله ينور عليك يا فنان بجد اجدع فنان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> من زمان والواحد نفسه يقرا حاجه حلوه 
> الله ينور عليك يا فنان بجد اجدع فنان


أسعدك الله أخى الرائع حسام أبو غالى 
ولا حرمنى مرورك المحمل بالورود
حفظك الله ودمت برقى
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وشفراته ف نبض القلب مفتاحها 
> مافيش غيره يفسرها ويشرحها 
> وحتى ان كان معاه حابس 
> مشاعره واللى بيه حاسس 
> ورا أبواب من الحكمة 
> مخبى وراها 100 كلمة 
> وواقف ع البيبان حارس 
> هيجى الشعر بحروفه ويفتحها 
> وفوق خد البنفسج بسمة... يلمحها




كان وكان 
فى زمان غير الزمان 
والمكان 
كان مضلم حبتين 
والنفس يا دوب يا دوب 
قد ضعف النبضتين
بس ضى الروح سراج
عمرة ما فى لحظة تاه 
ما بين وبين
حتى لو يعنى إنشرخ 
أو بات حزين 
تنه عايش 
عمره ما قال مستحيل
مهما طاله 
غصب عنة 
رجرجة 
أو شِــبه ميل

----------


## صفحات العمر

شفتى إمبارح ماتش الأهلى 
شفتى الماتش ؟
والواد صاصا ..
قالى يا بابا
الأبلة مجتش 
والجورنال زعلان على حالى 
قلت ف بالى ..
متعبطش
فكك بقى يا أميرة السيرة 
وخدى حرفينى 
من غير زق 
أول سطر الآه كتبتنا 
وأخـر سطر
ومابينهم بالظبط حياة
مقدرناش على لاء
ف الأول 
ومّـا كبرنا
عرفنا الآه
.
آه ..
قولتيلى قهوة حضرتك إية ؟

----------


## شاعر ولكن

قعدت افكر


وكل شىء حواليه ساكن

الحزن خيم فوق الاماكن

وانا واكتئابى

راسيين على بر الحقبقه 

وبنحسب العمر اللى باقى

 اتارينى ميت من زمان 

واتارينى عشت العمر كله

انسان لكنه 

من غير كيان

----------


## صفحات العمر

ممكن تحكى لنا حكاية حرف محمد سعيد 
وامتى بدأ ووصل لفين ؟؟البداية : من زمان 
قد إيه ؟
والله ما اعرف
بس عارفة ..
قولى من مليون سنة 
ولو تحبى بجد أحلف
أما حتة إنى أَوْصل 
فالوصال ..
بالشعر أوصل

----------


## صفحات العمر

> قعدت افكر
> 
> 
> وكل شىء حواليه ساكن
> 
> الحزن خيم فوق الاماكن
> 
> وانا واكتئابى
> 
> ...


لساك برىء
ياحلم ويّـا الفجر طل
رسمت خطاوى سكته 
ضحة وليد
لساه عنيد
كل اللى يقدر يحتوى ..
لطشة وجع
أكيد أكيد
لساه بطل

اخى الحبيب الشاعر / د. فكرى 
مرحبا بنزفك الشفيف وتأملاتك الشاعرة 
فى هذه الأوراق العاميه 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## الشحرورة

*أنا يا صاحبى هتـــاخر
وهسمعلك
وتسمعلى
تعالى .. ياللا نتصالح
وننسى المر ونسامح
وفرحة تضم أمانينا
بلاش الهم يلبد ..
جوه غناوينا
دا لساه الأمل لساه
على غصن المحبة حياه
وأوعى يا صاحبى تتمكن ..
ف موالك مرارة .. آه

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

باست شفايفى الحجر 
بوستين على الخدين
وحضنت سحر القمر 
ف سجودى ف الـحرمين 
الله يا رب الجمال 
بيتك خطفنى خطف 
وف روضه م الجنه 
كلمت طه الزين

----------


## الشحرورة

> باست شفايفى الحجر 
> بوستين على الخدين
> وحضنت سحر القمر 
> ف سجودى ف الـحرمين 
> الله يا رب الجمال 
> بيتك خطفنى خطف 
> وف روضه م الجنه 
> كلمت طه الزين



*أستاذى القدير الرائع الانسان
محمد سعبد

حمد الله على سلامتك تقبل الله منك ومنا صالح الأعمال
عمرة مباركة استاذى وعقبال عرفات
نورت القاعة بحضورك الرائع النقى
ورباعية بمنتهى الروعة
حمال لا يضاهيه جمال بروحانيتها الطاهرة

ودى وتقديرى
*

----------


## سمـاء

محلاها عمرة

للقلب عمرة

محتاج لها كل فترة  وفترة

يشتاق لها مرة بعد مرة

تنزل كما المطرة

تغسل  هموم

ف الدنيا بالكوم

ونفتح تانى قلبنا لبكرة

وتزرع  جوانا للأمان بذرة

تكبر وترعرع فينا

وتطرح أمن وسكينة

والقلق  يصبح مجرد ذكرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

*طب ليه بنسكت لما نحتاج للكلام ؟*
*عشان كهوف الخوف*
*بتحبس جوه جواها الأمل*
*ومفيش حقيقه فيها معنى بيكتمل*
*الخوف يضيع كل شىء*
*بيفطس الحلم البرىء*
*قبلن ما حتى نحلمه*
*ونفوق على الهم التقيل*
*إيه اللى مفروض نعمله ؟*
*نتلاقى يوم من غيرميعاد !!!*
*يا قسوة الليل اللى لابس كل يوم*
*لبس الحِـداد*

----------


## شاعر ولكن

*انا كنت بحلم

 واقدر اقولك انا شفت ايه

انا شفت حاله من الشجن

 بتشد فى حبال الحياه

وانا قلبى كان متشعلق بحبل أيل للسقوط*

----------


## شاعر ولكن

*مكت**ئب ومفيش دليل 

انه حى

غير نفس رايح وجاى

مع السكوت 

الحياه معناها موت*

----------


## سمـاء

الكلمة لما بتشيل الألم بتنخ 
والحرف بيحاول يفوت بين ألف فخ وفخ 
بيقاوم الصدق ويستخبى فى السكات 
ويضم جوة كسرته صوت الآهات 
وحروفه تبقى كلها.. الخ... الخ...

----------


## د. أمل

نِفسى اخلِّى بالى منها
دا اللى شاغل بالى عنها
برضه هى
هى أمى و ضى عينى
هى تاج من فوق جبينى
هى من بعدك يا ربى
كل ناسى و اللى لىَّ

----------


## صفحات العمر

تقدر يا صاحبى تدلنى
وتاخدنى وياك بين آلامك والهموم
يمكن ف لحظة متّْوجع
أقدر أقـــوم
تقــدر؟
تقدر تشيل من جوه جوايا السكات
اللى شنق صوتى وخلانى ما حسش
قلبى صاحى ولامات
تقــدر؟
تقدر تعلمنى كلام
لساك يا صاحبى ما قلتهوش
أصل اللى كنت بقول فهمته
آآآه للأسف
مفهمتهوش

----------


## صفحات العمر

سر الطيابه ف حيكم بيشدنىطبطب على صدرىومد إيديه ف لحظه وضمنىحسيت بإنى ف الحقيقه مش غريبحسيت بأن زرعتى راح تطرح الطرح اللى بيه الجرح فى لحظه يطيبسامعك ف وسط اللمه بتقولى تعالىشايف عنيكى المكسوفينبتبصلى  ... ياااهدول مليانبن قوالهوف لحظه تنزل طرحتكعلى وشك الطيب عشانيذداد جمال على جمالهيمكن صحيح التوب عليه حبة غبارلكن طهارته وعفتهواضحه كما شمس النهاروهمد إيدى متخافيشلجلن أجيبلك توب ما جابوش شهريارعلشان أشوف الفرحه على وشك قمرولا أشوفش شكوى منها قلبك يرتجفيمكن يكون اللحن على دمه أنكسفوخلاص نوى انه يا ناس راح يتعزف

----------


## شاعر ولكن

قلب 

بتتغطى ببرد الليل

وتتدفى فى جلد الخوف

وتستنى النهار يطلع

لكن شمسه كساها كسوف

----------


## شاعر ولكن

> الكلمة لما بتشيل الألم بتنخ 
> والحرف بيحاول يفوت بين ألف فخ وفخ 
> بيقاوم الصدق ويستخبى فى السكات 
> ويضم جوة كسرته صوت الآهات 
> وحروفه تبقى كلها.. الخ... الخ...


*فوق سدر كلمه من تراب 

عدى الشجن من كل باب

 عفر حروفها بالسكوت

 نبض القلم خايف يموت

 لما ابتدى من حرف اه

 نبض القلم مليان حياه 

متعكره بلون الغيوم

كان المطر شلال هموم

 فوق الورق

 حرف الشجن خاف م الغرق

 ثبت جدوره فى السطور

 نخت وغاصت فى الوجع*

----------


## سمـاء

ا *الحرف جوة حضن القلب بذرة* *من ملح الدموع عاوزة ترتوى

* *لكنها رغم اشتداد الألم قادرة* *لمعانى جوّانا رقيقة تحتوى* *
بتستنى بشوق شروق بكرة* *لجل مع فجره آلامها تنطوى* *
وتشق سطح الصمت ولبرّة* *تفرد إيديها لفوق ولا تتلوى*  *
وتطرح م الشجن للحب فكرة* *ويفرد المعنى عوده المنطوى* *
والكلمة تبقى حوالينا زهرة* *والحياه تحلوّ ف عنينا أوى*

----------


## سمـاء

> سر الطيابه ف حيكم بيشدنى
> طبطب على صدرى
> ومد إيديه ف لحظه وضمنى
> حسيت بإنى ف الحقيقه مش غريب
> حسيت بأن زرعتى 
> راح تطرح الطرح اللى بيه الجرح فى لحظه يطيب
> سامعك ف وسط اللمه بتقولى تعالى
> شايف عنيكى المكسوفين
> بتبصلى  ... ياااه
> ...



المايسترو...

رائعة... ولن أزيد.......................

----------


## صفحات العمر

> قلب 
> 
> بتتغطى ببرد الليل 
> وتتدفى فى جلد الخوف 
> وتستنى النهار يطلع 
> 
> لكن شمسه كساها كسوف







*رزاز الدمع فى زمنّا صبح شلال**بنلقى الاصل والصورة**شجن مـــوال**وصار الدمع يا اخوانّا ف زمنّا كتير**دا حتى البلبل الطاير**صبح حــــاير**ومش قادر يا عيـني يطــير*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> المايسترو...
> 
> رائعة... ولن أزيد.......................


طيب الله قلبك بطيب الجنة سماء 
ولا حرمنا أبدا من ذائقتك الرائقه
ومرورك المضىء

----------


## صفحات العمر

يعنى ياختى يا حبيبتى
لسه مش حاسه بوجودى ..
غير ف شخطه اوهزار؟
لما اخاف م النسمه لو عدّت حدودك
لما اشوف الورد فتّح فوق خدودك
لما اشوف البدر نوّر من وجودك
ياحبيبة قلبى من خوفى عليكى
برضه مش عايزانى اغار؟
طب قوليلى يا حبيبتى
طب قوليلى ازاى بكيتى
وانتى مستنيه غبتى
انى ارجع وتقوليلى
ان نور الصبح ما طلعشى ف غيابك
ان غربة روحى رجعت من جوابك
لما شوفته قولت اخويا 
لما بقرا السطر قولتلهم هترجع
طرت م الفرحه اللى طلت 
من عيون امى وابويا
روحت قايله اخويا راجل

----------


## الشحرورة

> *رزاز الدمع فى زمنّا صبح شلال*
> *بنلقى الاصل والصورة*
> *شجن مـــوال*
> *وصار الدمع يا اخوانّا ف زمنّا كتير*
> *دا حتى البلبل الطاير*
> *صبح حــــاير*
> *ومش قادر يا عيـني يطــير*


*فوق معانى الكلم
تتعصر الحروف من الألم
وتموت البسمة فوق الشفاه
ولا يوم تقدر تنحنى الجباه


تسلم الايادى يا استاذنا
مايسترو الحرف أ محمد سعيد
وراجعة تانى وتانى وتانى

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحب قال كلمتة 
مين راح يقول لاءه
غريب لقى ضالتة ..
من بعد طول فُــرقه
يا ليل يا عين يا حنين
يا لهفة الأشواق
حبيبى ف غيابك 
الأرض مش بتدور
ولا السما ... زرقا

----------


## عزة نفس

*
أجمل كلام ف الحب إتقال م القلب 
وبحرف من نور إنكتب
قدام حروفك يا شاعر حرفي مني هرب
وقلمي وقف ساكن من شدة العجب
استاذ محمد تحية قوية من قلبي لقلمك الثاقب   
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*مانيش راجعة مفيش حلم بيجمعنا
والطريق تاه وسكتة ضاقت مبتساعنا
ليه أكدب وادارى على قلبى 
حتى الكلام صبحت حروفه بتوجعنا
*
*
دايما باشتاق للموضوع ده بالذات
دمت لنا أخى الكريم
المايسترو الفنان محمد سعيد
تسلم الايادى

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> أجمل كلام ف الحب إتقال م القلب 
> وبحرف من نور إنكتب
> قدام حروفك يا شاعر حرفي مني هرب
> وقلمي وقف ساكن من شدة العجب
> استاذ محمد تحية قوية من قلبي لقلمك الثاقب   
> *


أجمل كلام ف الحب بالحب هنغنيه
يا فرحة الورد لما يلمحِــــك .. تلاقيه
يبان عليه الخجل ويقول كلام مفهوم
رب القلوب ربنا هو الجمال بعنية


اسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير اختى الرائعة / *عزة نفس*
ودام مرورك الذى يضىء حيثما كان 
كل التقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *مانيش راجعة مفيش حلم بيجمعنا
> والطريق تاه وسكتة ضاقت مبتساعنا
> ليه أكدب وادارى على قلبى 
> حتى الكلام صبحت حروفه بتوجعنا
> *
> *
> دايما باشتاق للموضوع ده بالذات
> دمت لنا أخى الكريم
> المايسترو الفنان محمد سعيد
> ...


ومين قال أننا نقدر بقى نسيبك 
بــ 100 كلابوش  وهنكلبش بهم إيدك
كلام بكلام وحرف بحرف هتغرد غناوينا 
ويفرح من جديد بيتنا بلمتنا ف يوم عيدك


أسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير شحرورة ابناء مصر 
ودام غتائك الشجى 
كل التقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

اكون فرحك فى لحظة ضيق
وابقالك اعز صديق 
ولو طوق الهموم هيضيق
هكون وياك
ولو لحظه تغيب عنى
ادوّب لهفتى وشوقى
والملم نبضى ف عروقى 
ونستناك

----------


## صفحات العمر

*جمال المعنى بياخدنا* *نتوه جواه ولا ندراش* *بغير حبة امل فينا* *تكفينا*  *وعزم بيحتوى قلوبنا* *يخلينا* *مبنخافشى من الاحراش* *وصدق القول بيحمينا* *ندوب وياه* *يدوب فينا* *عشانه نعيش ونتحمل* *وبيه الدنيا تتجمل* *ينور خطونا بضياه

محمد سعيد
*

----------


## سمـاء

سجن الوحدة قضبانه بتتحوّل

فروع ياسمين



تمد عبيرها يحضننى

بشوق وحنين



تلم بياضها ترسملى 

قمر يضوى



على نوره أحس وأشوف 

ألاقينا... بقينا اتنين

----------


## الشحرورة

> ومين قال أننا نقدر بقى نسيبك 
> بــ 100 كلابوش  وهنكلبش بهم إيدك
> كلام بكلام وحرف بحرف هتغرد غناوينا 
> ويفرح من جديد بيتنا بلمتنا ف يوم عيدك
> 
> 
> أسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير شحرورة ابناء مصر 
> ودام غتائك الشجى 
> كل التقدير


*
حاجات كتير معرفتهاش وانهردة عرفتها
وامور كتير عنى غابت والحكاية فهمتها
شوفتك خلاص من غير زواق
لملم حروفك انده عليها ابعتلها

أخى الكريم المايسترو الفنان
محمد سعيد

بارك الله لك على هذا المتنفس الرائع
تسلم الايادى والأحاسيس الصادقة
بجد موضوع مريح ومتنفس للجميع
له طابعه الخاص

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اكون فرحك فى لحظة ضيق
> وابقالك اعز صديق 
> ولو طوق الهموم هيضيق
> هكون وياك
> ولو لحظه تغيب عنى
> ادوّب لهفتى وشوقى
> والملم نبضى ف عروقى 
> ونستناك


*
ساعة الفرح ضاقت بيه
والامل قال انه مش ليه
وكنت اتمنى اشوف فرحى
ولا يقى غير اسى جرحى
يتوه المعنى جوايا
ويتخنق صوت االهنا فيه
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الدنيا هيا كده ضحكة وتكشيرة 
بنحب كلمة حب شينه قوى الغيرة 
ياللى انت غاوى الكلام حسس بلاش تلطيش
أصل الكلام إنسان بيحركة ضميرة

 ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> سجن الوحدة قضبانه بتتحوّل
> فروع ياسمين
> تمد عبيرها يحضننى
> بشوق وحنين
> تلم بياضها ترسملى 
> قمر يضوى
> على نوره أحس وأشوف 
> 
> ألاقينا... بقينا اتنين


الله الله الله
رائعة وأكثر 
سلم فنك الرائق
كل التقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

ميهمناش الشكل 
يهمنا المضمون
ميهمناش حلمك وعلمك أو جنونك 
دمعة عيونا ..
هيا هيا فى عيونك
ونفس كونا 
هو هو بجد كونك
لأن ربك ربنا
ودمنا .. إنســـــان

 ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

قلبى عليكِ يا بلد من كل ما صابك 
دم الشهيد البرىء
لساه على عتابك
ودمعه لسه طريه 
على خد أم واب
وخد كل اللى عاشك
وعطره ترابك
قلبى عليكِ يا بلد 
يا أم العيال الشوم
اللى ف هواكِ صبأ
رفع عليكى الشوم
شوه ملامح طيابتك
من غير ضمير ولا دين
من إمتى كان طرحك غبـــا 
وخِـــلفتك .. جاحدين

----------


## سمـاء

يا دماغى روقى بقى ... يا حروفى اتستفى
 


 يا صوابعى حبى القلم... وبلاها تتكتفى

 

 شايفة الكلام طاير... بجناحة حواليا

 

 المعنى كلبش فيه... وقاللى ياللا ألقفى.....

----------


## صفحات العمر

ويا ناعسة وخبرينى 
الصح طريقه فين  
 القاضى والقضيه 
لتنين  متلخبطين
هو بجد اللى سارق 
غير  دمنا اللى حارق
وغير ذل السنين 
يبقى يا قاضى العداله 
إفهم إن العداله  
حق ومصير ودين 
لو هيا فلوس ..  خلاص
روح اشترلينا غيرهم 
قلب الأمة حـــزين
 دم الشهيد  يا صاحى
لسه حساك جراحى
ولسانا  مصحصحين
 ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

اقولك ايه يا مولانا 
وأحكي ازاى 
ونا حاسس حروف قلمى بإحساسك 
كما ضحكة وليد صافيه
بتحضن فجر بكره الجاى
وتتمنى تكون شوفك 
وتمسح من عيون قلبى 
دموع ضعفى ف يوم خوفك
تدوبنا ف رنة عود
وتشجينا بصوت الناى 
واوعى يا صاحبى تسألنى 
بإيه وازاى ::

----------


## اليمامة

*

آآآه يا حلم جوايا يا أخضر
 يا فاتح لروحى طريق ومتقدر
ماشى عالسكة بترسم فى تكوينى ..
الخطوة منك بتزيد فى تصميمى 
طريقك ساعات بيتكسر ..
يتوه منى ويتعفر ..
وأتحسر ..
ولا عنديش غير قلب متضفر
ملفوف على بعضه ..
بضفيرة أمل 
شابكة فى واحدة بتصفر 
ولكن ..برغم زحام الأماكن ..
هافضل أمشى ..
أحرك الساكن ..
هاعدى بحلمى المدى
وبقلبى هاخطى حدود الفضا  
وهاتمخطر  

...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

من بين غصـون الشجـر 
 شُـفت الزهـور  الـوان
 وما بين قلوب البشر .. 
 ياقوت دهب مرجــان 
 وحق من خلق الجمال كله  
 مفيش جمال فى الكون 
 غير قلب عاش إنسان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا دماغى روقى بقى ... يا حروفى اتستف
>  يا صوابعى حبى القلم... وبلاها تتكتفى
>  شايفة الكلام طاير... بجناحة حواليا
>  المعنى كلبش فيه... وقاللى ياللا ألقفى.....


نـده القلم ع الحــــروف قالت وانا مالى 
حسيت ببعض الخوف واحتار قوى حالى 
ياللى أنت حابب تشوف لابد م الطيران
وأسأل يا صاحبى القمر ليه ف السما عالى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> 
> آآآه يا حلم جوايا يا أخضر
>  يا فاتح لروحى طريق ومتقدر
> ماشى عالسكة بترسم فى تكوينى ..
> الخطوة منك بتزيد فى تصميمى 
> طريقك ساعات بيتكسر ..
> يتوه منى ويتعفر ..
> وأتحسر ..
> ...


الحلم مش مستحيل المستحيل ننساه 
لان قلبه الكبير بيساع كتير فى مداه
مفيش وساطه عليه ولا أى أى حدود
عليه بساط ممدود صعب اننا نسلاه

----------


## صفحات العمر

تصدق يا صديق ..
إن الحروف ديه على لسانى
و لِسانى منيش عارف 
ولا فاهم
وحالم يا جدع .. حـــالم
كتير يعنى وانا صاحى
قليل جدا وانا نايم
وصبّاحى
بلملم دمعتين بايتين على جراحى
وأقول يا رب

----------


## الشحرورة

*مش عارفه ليه مليت كل الحروف
وكلام الجد بقى مرض وخوف
عايزة اقهقه من جوه قلبى
ضحكة عالية لها صوت
بعيد عن الألم والموت
صوت زى الزقزقة
أضحك حد الدلدقة
يمكن تانى اعيش من غير كسوف



*

----------


## الشحرورة

*على سبيل الضحك

مش هاقول انى بحبك
اصل حبى احساس عبيط
ولا هاقول زجل فى ودك
اصل حرفى بحره غويط
لكن عازماك يا قلبى
 على أكلة دقة وسميط
واتمشى بشويش فى دربى
من غير زعل ولا زمبليط

ههههههههههههههههههه
بس خلاص

*

----------


## سمـاء

> *على سبيل الضحك
> 
> مش هاقول انى بحبك
> اصل حبى احساس عبيط
> ولا هاقول زجل فى ودك
> اصل حرفى بحره غويط
> لكن عازماك يا قلبى
>  على أكلة دقة وسميط
> واتمشى بشويش فى دربى
> ...


هو فى أحلى من الضحك ياشحرورة؟؟؟

ده حتى صلاح جاهين بيقول

الضحك قال يا سم ع التكشيـــــــر 

 امشير و طوبه وانا ربيعي بشيـر 

 مطرح ما باظهر بانتصر ع العدم 

 انشالله أكون رسماية بالطباشيــر 

 عجبي !!!! 

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## سمـاء

> الله الله الله
> رائعة وأكثر 
> سلم فنك الرائق
> كل التقدير


الحرف شاف الكلمتين دول اتمرع

ماشى يقول بكل فخر "أنا جدع"

مع إنه لسه بيتهجى الكلام والقول

وكل ميزته إنه م القلب.. طلع

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الامسية كانت ناجحه جداااااا
ورغم أحداث التحرير 
الحضور فاق الوصف 
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## صفحات العمر

مشتاق لطلة عيونك والبراح وارف
و كونى بلقاه ف كونك والقمر عارف
يا نعمه من ربنا قلبى أنا والروح
متعطشين  للقــــا والحنين جارف

----------


## صفحات العمر

يوم إكتمال القمر
غنى الشجر موال
حضن النسيم الورق
قام قلبه رق ومال
سِـمْـعّ الربيع بالخبر
قال جايلكم .. ف الحال

----------


## صفحات العمر

العوافى يا نهار بكره إللى جى 
العوافى ياكل ميت لسه فاكر نفسه حى
العوافى  يا حروف 
بتفك تفاسيرها النقط
بس قادره تكون كلام 
وتكون علام 
وتكون يُـفط

----------


## الشحرورة

> هو فى أحلى من الضحك ياشحرورة؟؟؟
> 
> ده حتى صلاح جاهين بيقول
> 
> الضحك قال يا سم ع التكشيـــــــر 
> 
>  امشير و طوبه وانا ربيعي بشيـر 
> 
>  مطرح ما باظهر بانتصر ع العدم 
> ...


*الجميلة سماء

معاكى حق يا قمر
وهو فى كلام بعد كلام عمنا جاهين
تسلمى على مشاركتك ووجودك

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> الحمد لله رب العالمين 
> الامسية كانت ناجحه جداااااا
> ورغم أحداث التحرير 
> الحضور فاق الوصف 
> اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


*أخى الكريم مايسترو الحرف
محمد سعيد

مبارك ان الأمسية كانت ناجحة
الحمد لله واتمنى ان تكونوا قضيتم وقت جميل
رغم صحيح كان فى مظاهرات
بس فين الصور والا اللى غايب مالوش نايب
بانتظار فعاليات الامسية

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى الكريم مايسترو الحرف
> محمد سعيد
> 
> مبارك ان الأمسية كانت ناجحة
> الحمد لله واتمنى ان تكونوا قضيتم وقت جميل
> رغم صحيح كان فى مظاهرات
> بس فين الصور والا اللى غايب مالوش نايب
> بانتظار فعاليات الامسية
> 
> ودى وتقديرى*


بارك الله فيكِ اختى العزيزة شحرورة
والحمد لله الأمسية كانت ناجه جدا 
أستمتعنا فيها ب32 شاعر وشاعرة 
وهذا العدد كبير جدا يالنسبه لاى امسبه
بالأضافه الى ثلاثة فنانين أمتعونا 
على العود ببعض اغانى الزمن الجميل 
ومطرب ومطربه من الشباب 
قدموا فواصل غنائيه دون موسيقى 
وكانت بالفعل رائعة
وفيه بعض تسجيلات وصور 
بإذن الله هرفعها وانزلها لكل ابناء مصر 
حفظك الله ودمتِ برقى
كل التقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

(1)
لحظة حزن 

هوانت إيه يا أخى ..
مش ناوى تنسانى 
متحل عنى بقى 
وتروح مكان تانى
ولا انت عاجبك تشوفنى 
كل يوم كونك
وحق من خلى السواد لونك .. 
أفراحى وحشانى

(2)
لحظة تأمل
أسمع طبعاً .. إيه المانع ..؟
بس بشرط يكون الحرف برغم دموعك ..
لسه مطاوع
هقفل كل مسام الصوت
علشان أسمع .. انت فاهمنى ؟
دبات نملات الإحساس 
والهلاويس اللى بتألمنى 
لما تهل ساعات ع الراس
ولا أطيق حتى اللى يكلمنى
لكن فعلا !!!
مع شخابيط القلب الأبيض ع الكراس
كل جوارح قلبى بتخشع
والقانى متعطش حواديت ..
وممكن اسمع
(3)
لحظة توحد

أول ما شفتك - كتبتك 
طبطبات همى
بيّت روحك - ف روحى 
وصبغـتبك دمى

----------


## الشحرورة

*

من كل قلبى انا بشكرك
قلت الحقيقة  لكنى لسه بعذرك
قلبك ما عمره حبنى
ولا كان ف يوم بيودنى
 ازاى عايزنى أجبرك 
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

من أول السطر أحتوانى ..
زقزقة عصفور غريب 
واقف يسبح ربنا 
وكمان عليه حبة غُنا..
وأسلـــــوب عجيب
سنّدت قلبى على الحروف 
وقلت / جايــز / محتمل
يقدر يشوف
حسيت ملوحة دمعتين بشريتى
صابنى الخدر
ف عِـــز شوفان الظروف !!!

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

من أول السطر أحتوانى ..
زقزقة عصفور غريب 
معرفش صوته كان فرح
ولا كان اسى
 ولا كان نحيب
محلى شوفك
يلى راسملى بحروفك
احلى صوره لدمعتين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> من أول السطر أحتوانى ..
> زقزقة عصفور غريب 
> معرفش صوته كان فرح
> ولا كان اسى
>  ولا كان نحيب
> محلى شوفك
> يلى راسملى بحروفك
> احلى صوره لدمعتين


 
مساء الشعر وسنينه يا واد عمى ..
ف وقتك جيت 
مسائك غيط وجميزة 
وحبة عفرته وشخابيط
دا عود الغاب بنفخة حِــس 
بيلملم سوا الأحباب
برغم إنه الحقيقه بسيط
ورجف الحرف بيتكتك 
ف أوصال اللى عنده شعور
مساء النور يا واد عمى 
بحرفك زاد جمال البيت
 ::

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

> مساء الشعر وسنينه يا واد عمى ..
> ف وقتك جيت 
> مسائك غيط وجميزة 
> وحبة عفرته وشخابيط
> دا عود الغاب بنفخة حِــس 
> بيلملم سوا الأحباب
> برغم إنه الحقيقه بسيط
> ورجف الحرف بيتكتك 
> ف أوصال اللى عنده شعور
> ...


ورجف الحرف بيتكتك
فى اوصال اللى عنده شعور
وانا الغلبان يادوب توكتوك
وايه جابنى لقطر النور

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ورجف الحرف بيتكتك
> فى اوصال اللى عنده شعور
> وانا الغلبان يادوب توكتوك
> وايه جابنى لقطر النور


 بذمة حرفك الشاعر 
منا شاعر بغير أصحاب 
يصحو الكلمتين .. الفجر 
نتوضى 
نصلى الفجر ف جماعه
وندعى يارب أمتنا
وحرف الشعر كلمتنا 
ولمتنا ..
مهيش واحد

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

> بذمة حرفك الشاعر 
> منا شاعر بغير أصحاب 
> يصحو الكلمتين .. الفجر 
> نتوضى 
> نصلى الفجر ف جماعه
> وندعى يارب أمتنا
> وحرف الشعر كلمتنا 
> ولمتنا ..
> مهيش واحد


يا شاعر قوم وسمعنا
ادان الفجر صحينا
امام فى الصف تجمعنا
على حب الوطن والناس
حبيبتك هيه محبوبتى

عشقناها سوا لتنين
بدون غيره ولا حيره
هتختار مين
ب قلب كبير كما الميدان
يساع ملاين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا شاعر قوم وسمعنا
> ادان الفجر صحينا
> امام فى الصف تجمعنا
> على حب الوطن والناس
> حبيبتك هيه محبوبتى
> 
> عشقناها سوا لتنين
> بدون غيره ولا حيره
> هتختار مين
> ...


 سألونى ليه الجنوب شاعر ..
قدير جِـــدا
على مد شوف الوطن 
من عشروميت جَـدا 
طبع الجمال كلمته و ملامحه غنيوة 
قلت الكلام للنيل ..
دا ديك فصيح وأصيل
وقت الأدان يدّن

----------


## سمـاء

> الحمد لله رب العالمين 
> الامسية كانت ناجحه جداااااا
> ورغم أحداث التحرير 
> الحضور فاق الوصف 
> اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك





> بارك الله فيكِ اختى العزيزة شحرورة
> والحمد لله الأمسية كانت ناجه جدا 
> أستمتعنا فيها ب32 شاعر وشاعرة 
> وهذا العدد كبير جدا يالنسبه لاى امسبه
> بالأضافه الى ثلاثة فنانين أمتعونا 
> على العود ببعض اغانى الزمن الجميل 
> ومطرب ومطربه من الشباب 
> قدموا فواصل غنائيه دون موسيقى 
> وكانت بالفعل رائعة
> ...



يبدو أننى خسرت الكثير لعدم تمكنى من الحضور....

لكن وعدك بمشاركتنا التسجيلات والصور قد يعوضنا ولو القليل...

خصوصا بعد أن شاركتنا "ريحة الجنة"....

أدعو من الآن أن أتمكن من حضور الأمسية القادمة إن شاء الله

----------


## سمـاء

يا ما كلام مشتاق إنه يتسمع

والحروف جواه تمللى تجتمع

حرف ينطق بالألم

وحرف تانى اتكتم

وحرف تالت من سكاته صبح عدم

وحرف ابتسم...

وحرف غنى وانسجم

بس الحروف كانت بتنطق ف الفراغ

والمعنى منها ضاع... وزاغ

ولولا خوف جواه اترسم

إن اللى يسمع يتوجع

كان الكلام جوه الحروف انتظم

وطفّى شوقه إنه يتسمع

----------


## ابو الافكار

بحبك وعارف بانى بعيد 

مسافة حياه 

وتوهه وحيره والف اتجاه

 مابينك وبينى

تتوه الامانى

 فى نبضة حنينى

ويخنق وجودى

 لهيب اشتياق

بحبك وعارف

 بان اللى بينى

 وبينك ياعمرى

مجرد فراق

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يبدو أننى خسرت الكثير لعدم تمكنى من الحضور....
> 
> لكن وعدك بمشاركتنا التسجيلات والصور قد يعوضنا ولو القليل...
> 
> خصوصا بعد أن شاركتنا "ريحة الجنة"....
> 
> أدعو من الآن أن أتمكن من حضور الأمسية القادمة إن شاء الله


خيرها فى غيرها إن شاء الله 
وانا عندى وعدى بإنزال فقرات الإحتفاليه
مجرد ما اجيبها من عند أختى الصغيرة 
لانها هى وزوجها قاما بتصوير الامسية
وأتمنى مشاركتك إن شاء الله فى الامسية القادمة 
وضيف شرف الأمسية الشاعر الكبير / ثروت سليم 
وزوجتة الجميلة د . مها أحمد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بحبك وعارف بانى بعيد 
> 
> مسافة حياه 
> 
> وتوهه وحيره والف اتجاه
> 
>  مابينك وبينى
> 
> تتوه الامانى
> ...


يا مساء الجمال يا دكتور فكرى
يتغيب تغيب وتهل زى القمر 
روعة بجد يا شاعر  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

*قومى يا أجدع بلد وريلهم التصاوير 
احمد وجرجس سوا بيصلوا ف التحرير*
 :: 

يشرفنى غذاً بمشيئة الله تعالى 
حضور المؤتمر الأدبى الأول بقرية صول 
بعد الاحداث الطائفية التى حدثت مؤخرا بالقرية . 
يحضر المؤتمر عدد كبير من مثقفى مصر 
على رأسهم السيد وزير الثقافة
اللهم أحفظ مصر من شرور الفتن 
اللهم أمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

من أول السطر أرتبكت ..
الغياب كان صعب خالص
ليه يا حبة قلبى قلبك 
سابنى متحير ..
ولايص

----------


## ابو الافكار

> يا مساء الجمال يا دكتور فكرى
> يتغيب تغيب وتهل زى القمر 
> روعة بجد يا شاعر


 ربنا يخليك
اشكرك جدا يااستاذ محمد
وانا مهما اغيب لازم ارجع طبعا تانى واشارك ف منتدانا الغالى  
وانا يشكر حضرتك جدا على الموضوع ده 
لانه من المواضيع الجميله جدا فى المنتدى
حتى اسمه جميل جدا .   * اوراق يومية بحروف عاميه*
لانه بخليك تكتب الحاله اللى انت فيها فى سطور
 بسيطه بدون التقيد بقصيده كامله ودا شىء رائع
الف شكر لحضرتك

----------


## ابو الافكار

> من أول السطر أرتبكت ..
> الغياب كان صعب خالص
> ليه يا حبة قلبى قلبك 
> سابنى متحير ..
> ولايص


سطر اول سطر تانى 

صمت جارف للمعانى

حب مش ممكن يكون 

لون عنيها اللى ياخدنى 

جوَه اطياف الجنون

تهمسيلى ياحبيبتى 

وتنادينى بالحنين 

المس النجمه البعيده 

واعشق الليل الحزين
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا ما كلام مشتاق إنه يتسمع
> 
> والحروف جواه تمللى تجتمع
> 
> حرف ينطق بالألم
> 
> وحرف تانى اتكتم
> 
> وحرف تالت من سكاته صبح عدم
> ...


يامــا كلام خايف 
وكلام كتير زعلان 
وكلام كمان شايف 
لكن مهوش فهمان
وكلام يحب كلام
أو يعلن العصيان 
لكن أكيد الكلام 
زى البشر .. الـــوان

----------


## صفحات العمر

> سطر اول سطر تانى 
> 
> صمت جارف للمعانى
> 
> حب مش ممكن يكون 
> 
> لون عنيها اللى ياخدنى 
> 
> جوَه اطياف الجنون
> ...


 قول كمان ..
ياللى حرفك بالمشاعر سطر السطر إحتمال
بين سعادة وبين شقا
بين قمر لساه هلال 
وإكتمال الشقشقه
واعره اوقات الفراق
حلو يا صاحبى اللقا
أه يا شاعر قول وعيد
واكتب السطر الجديد
دى الحروف متشوقه

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

> [COLOR=Purple]سألونى ليه الجنوب شاعر ..
> قدير جِـــدا
> على مد شوف الوطن 
> من عشروميت جَـدا 
> طبع الجمال كلمته و ملامحه غنيوة 
> قلت الكلام للنيل ..
> دا ديك فصيح وأصيل
> وقت الأدان يدّن
> 
>  COLOR]


 ::  ::  :: 
يا محمد الشعر من عندك
خلانى بجد سعيد
لا شفت زيك ولا قدك
لابس جديد ف جديد
فاتح لنا مدرسه
ف الشعر ب تحديد
اول ما شوف طلعتك
يبقى نهارنا عيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

ياللى فاكرين الكلام ع الخلق لعبه
قولوا ما بدالكم وأكتر 
ياللى غاويين التفانين والحكاوى وشيل ده عن ده
مكر ضمايركم صغير 
اللى عاشقين الجمال لسه بخير 
واللى رافضين الغبا برضه بخير 
مهما قل السوس فى فرع الإحتمال
ولا يعنى بقسوة كتْر

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يا محمد الشعر من عندك
> خلانى بجد سعيد
> لا شفت زيك ولا قدك
> لابس جديد ف جديد
> فاتح لنا مدرسه
> ف الشعر ب تحديد
> اول ما شوف طلعتك
> يبقى نهارنا عيد


مساء تانى 
أمانه عليك يا واد عمى تسلملى على التوته
وعلى أهلى وخلانى ..
ومسيلى على برج الحمام والقمح
ولو نتساهر انا وانت فى حدوتة 
تكلمنى عن الناى ف الجنوب إزاى؟
بيحكى وينجلى ف الشرح

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

> مساء تانى 
> أمانه عليك يا واد عمى تسلملى على التوته
> وعلى أهلى وخلانى ..
> ومسيلى على برج الحمام والقمح
> ولو نتساهر انا وانت فى حدوتة 
> تكلمنى عن الناى ف الجنوب إزاى؟
> بيحكى وينجلى ف الشرح


صباح الفل يا شاعر
كلامك خلا فكرى يدور
ما شالو الساقيه يا صاحبى
وركبولنا موتور
وشالو النخله اياها
وزرعولنا عمود النور
لا ازيز الموتور شاعر
ولايقدر عمود النور
يطرح فى القلوب جمار ::  ::  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

ما فاضلشى غير النجوم
وحبيبتى  والـ صفحات
فهات يا همس الهوى 
من نبع صفوك هات 
وهات يا صوت الكمان 
وقول كمان يا عود
لحن الخلود ..
والربيع 
وسومه والـ موعود
دا الحب ياعمنا
مع دمنا مولود
وبنلتقيه كلنــا ..
أسما معانى الوجود

----------


## m.shalaby64

فكر عالى قوى ما شاء الله
ولا استطيع ان اكتب سوى 
الله عليك واشرح الله صدرك

----------


## ابو الافكار

لون الحياه لما ابتدا  

يعشق غبار المستحيل 

ف بدايته ليل 

مبينتهيش 

غير لما صبحه ينتحر

 الليل قدر

يفرد خيوط العتمه

 ف قلوب البشر

 لما انتشر 

ف عيون حبيبتى الملهمه 

صابها العمى

تلاتين خريف متلجمه

يسقيها مر 

وورود حبيبتى الطيبين 

شاربين مرارها من سنين

 مستنيين 

الليل يمر

كل أبار الغضب الجوفى 

كانت تخفى 

كل مياه الثورة فيها 

الشعب الثائر فجرها

بطوفان يغسل ماضيها

 من ذل ثلاثين خريف

 لربيع شباب يبنيها

الفجر بيضحك ف عنيها

 والليل هربان 

الورد الطالع ياحبيبتى

من كل مكان

بيقول حريه.. حريه

بيقول انا شايل ف اديه 

حلم انى اعيش

والليل فى غرامك ياحبيبتى

 مايخوفنيش

----------


## ابو الافكار

وبعد الفجر اسطورة

طلوع الشمس

غنا العصفور على جبينك

بصوت الهمس

يوشوش ورد احلامك

عبير الصبح قدامك

يقولك طير على بكره

وسيب الامس

----------


## صفحات العمر

ولسانا كمان بنخاف
ونردم ضعفنا ونقول ..
محدش شاف
ولسه الحلم مش واقف ولا قاعد
ف لحظة عوزة للمّه .. بنتباعد
ونتفتت قوى يامه
برغم إن التراب واحد
وقلبه موحد الواحد
ولا نقدر ولا نقوى  
بدون ما نكون كيان واحد

----------


## صفحات العمر

رقة الياسمين طعامه 
وابتسامه ..
وقلب شادى
رقة الياسمين فرّح 
فى شروق الصبح نادى 
رقة الياسمين أميره 
فوق خدودها الحُسن نام
حلمها لساه عفى
قلبها قلب اليمام
محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

سر الطيابه ف حيكم بيشدنى
طبطب على صدرى
ومد ايديه ف لحظه وضمنى
حسيت بانى ف الحقيقه مش غريب
حسيت بان زرعتى 
راح تطرح الطرح اللى بيه الجرح ..
فى لحظه يطيب
سامعك ف وسط اللمه بتقولى : تعــالى
شايف عنيكى المكسوفين
بتبصلى .. ياااااااااه
دول مليانبن قواله
وف لحظه تنزل طرحتك
على وشك الطيب عشان
يزيد جمال على جمالُه
جايز يكون التوب عليه حبة غبار
لكن طهارته وعفته
واضحه كما شمس النهار
وهمد إيدى متخافيش
وكمان هجيبلك توب ..
ما جابوش شهريار
علشان أشوف الفرحه على وشك قمر
ولا اشوفش شكوى منها قلبك يرتجف
يمكن يكون اللحن على دمه انكسف
وخلاص نوى .. 
إنه يا ناس راح يتعزف
محمد سعيد

----------

